# Nick should always be the go-to guy in the final 5 minutes



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He gave Dirk and Nash confidence, he bailed you guys out today.

I wanted you guys to lose but the Quick still amazes me, one of the top 5 best clutch players in NBA history.

All hail Nick, who single-handley saved the Mavs from the biggest choke in history.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Nick had a great game*

But than started missing, so Dirk and Nash took over at the end. Hard to b eat Dallas when three players are hot. What is up
with Finely though.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Fin....i donno, ever since he left injruy, hes confidence just disappeared. It sucks, I hope cuban never trades nick van exel though. Rumor for illaugaskas <----- however the hell u spell it.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I say give it to nash to penetrate and take the shot if its there or just kick it out to whoevers open


----------



## Canadian Maverick (May 6, 2003)

Personally I call the pick and roll- Nash and Nowitzki every time. If it's well defended you can still get the one on one but if it's not Dirk ends up with a point guard on him= 2 pts.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Nick can't do it for a whole game..he needs someone to pick him up in the next game or dallas is in trouble. The pick and roll as stated above should be all day. It exploits dallas's strengths to the fullest.


----------



## dirk41 (May 2, 2003)

i think that van exel is a great player, but he looks like a ninja turtle


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk41</b>!
> i think that van exel is a great player, but he looks like a ninja turtle


my ex gf said he looked like a black monopoly.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nick Van Exel is a streaky shooter. He needs touches early on and really isn't the go to guy unless he gets hot.


Diggler is the go to guy. I have never seen a 7'0 with a faster and more accurate catch and realease. It when it drops it barely tickels the twine.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the strength of this team is that so many guys can hit the clutch shot. None of them, not even Dirk, are elite one on one scorers. However, put them together, and you've got one of the best clutch teams in the NBA.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Nick Van Exel is a streaky shooter. He needs touches early on and really isn't the go to guy unless he gets hot.
> 
> 
> Diggler is the go to guy. I have never seen a 7'0 with a faster and more accurate catch and realease. It when it drops it barely tickels the twine.


What exactly is a streaky shooter? Nobody shoots 100%


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

A streaky shooter is somone who displays no consistency in their shot.

That is to say that one game the will give a good performance and the next game they will shoot maybe 30% or so from the floor. Percentage wise it is not overall but take Nicks game log from this end of the season:


vs. Seattle 3 34.7 7.0-13.7 .512 1.7-4.3 .385 2.7-4.3 .615 1.00 0.00 1.3 0.7 0.0 2.0 2.0 3.7 18.3 

vs. Utah 4 25.3 2.8-8.5 .324 1.5-3.3 .462 0.5-0.5 1.000 1.00 0.00 2.0 2.5 0.3 2.5 2.8 1.8 7.5 

vs. Washington 2 29.0 2.5-9.5 .263 1.0-2.5 .400 0.5-1.0 .500 1.00 0.00 3.0 2.0 0.5 5.5 6.0 4.5 6.5 
vs. Toronto 2 27.5 5.0-11.5 .435 2.5-5.0 .500 0.0-0.0 .000 1.50 0.00 1.0 0.5 1.5 0.5 2.0 4.5 12.5 

vs. Vancouver 4 26.5 3.0-8.3 .364 1.3-4.5 .278 1.0-1.0 1.000 0.25 0.25 1.3 1.0 0.3 1.8 2.0 5.3 8.3 


His FG % goes from .512 to .462 to .263 to .364 without a huge differential in playtime.


----------

